# question about entering at Pearce Ferry (grand canyon)



## jademann (Oct 5, 2014)

I was thinking about a day trip in our Van from Phoenix with my 18 year old son and I, where we enter the Colorado river in a raft at Pearce Ferry and exit at South Cove about 18 miles downstream. I estimate it would take about 7 hours. (2-3 mph)

I just wondered are there any issues for taking a van here? and if there is any reason why such a trip is inadvisable? There is some white water at Pierce Ferry rapids, but it doesn't look so bad compared to Ocean Kayaking I have done. Looks fun and relatively easy?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

The rapid can be huge and the lake can be exhausting. It could take you 24 hours or more of constant rowing, if the rapid doesn't kill you.


----------



## jademann (Oct 5, 2014)

Randaddy said:


> The rapid can be huge and the lake can be exhausting. It could take you 24 hours or more of constant rowing, if the rapid doesn't kill you.


South Cove is only two miles from the river estuary. I regularly row on lakes. Is it full of mud banks or? I was going to take food and drink for a day.

Perhaps there is a better raft day trip somewhere near here?


----------



## jademann (Oct 5, 2014)

This is the rapid, it still doesn't look so bad to me. If we do this it would be probably be September 2015 sometime.

https://www.google.com/maps/@36.1316446,-113.9886265,151m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Do to the unnatural formation of that rapid (sediment superposition) it can change drastically over the course of a year. For a while it was considered quite dangerous. The lake level is also subject to change over the next year, so you could very well have some lake to deal with if water is released from Powell next year.

I would also point out that Google Earth is a very poor vantage point to scout whitewater from and ocean kayaking has absolutely nothing to do with whitewater. Perhaps you know what you are doing, but your reference to ocean kayaking suggests that you have no experience with big river whitewater.

To me, the Google Earth image of the Pierce Ferry Rapid looks like some big waves that push right into the left shore. Looks like a fairly tough rapid and that is from a satellite.

I also do not really see the appeal in floating the sediment delta of Lake Mead.


----------



## jademann (Oct 5, 2014)

Well I just want to experience a little Colorado on a budget. If there was a pick up point right at the estuary I would take it but there doesn't seem to be one.

I have also been looking carefully at the other peoples pictures on Google. The river should be low after summer but will depend on recent rains. Looking at the pictures I will steer left of the central wave avoiding the sharp rocks. Apart from this one point it seems a nice way to get into river rafting. 

I have done just about every other type of boating. Built my own inflatable sail boat and sailed 10 miles out to sea. Took a 2 man Ocean catamaran 4 miles into the Caribbean last year. Have to start somewhere!

Actually my main reason for posting was are there any restrictions for taking a van to these places? Still a bit concerned about the proposed lake exit though after randaddy's coments.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

Well Jademann, the van will make it to Pierce Ramp just fine. The biggest problem with your plan is simple. The management does not allow downstream departure from Pierce. One hefty fine from what I hear. The only way to make that run is put in at Lees and run the entire thing or put in at Diamond for a shorter run. Do not under estimate the Pierce Ferry Rapid. Just the scout can kill you!

You might consider the Verde. The irrigators stop using the river in November and some fine day runs can be found there all winter.


----------



## jademann (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks fdon. Why do they not want departure here? Is this related to people wanting to be properly paid to use the river? Too many restrictions it seems..

I presume this is the verde? 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/V...2!3m1!1s0x872c7809e7ab446f:0xad9efd17e775b5c7

Do you have a map showing Lees and Diamond? are these accessible by road? Is there any bad white water between Diamond and a Pearce pick up?


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

Jademann, I almost choked on my Dos Equis! I do not know (or agree) with or why the feds restrict launching from Pierce...they just do.

Get out your maps or river guides or just google the Verde River. You must be very new to the AZ scene. Welcome, regardless!

One other thing; if you keep scrolling below the threads you will find similar discussions, some of which include recent images and beta on that rapid.


----------



## jademann (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes new to Phoenix, just finished one year


----------



## jademann (Oct 5, 2014)

I found diamond creek. It looks like no road access and it would mean camping over night somewhere. right?

https://www.google.com/maps/search/...Z/@35.7658584,-113.3731752,343m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

Phoenix literally sucks. It sucks the Salt and Verde Rivers dry. It is also working on sucking the Colorado dry. You know that empty river bed that runs down by I-10? That is a real river a few miles upstream.


----------



## jademann (Oct 5, 2014)

I agree, not good at all. 
And no where to go boating/rafting either it seems either. Any one got any other suggestions?


----------



## jademann (Oct 5, 2014)

I guess that leads to this solution..

Hualapai River Runners, Arizona Whitewater Rafting Outfitter

exiting here:

https://www.google.com/maps/search/.../@35.9966177,-113.7792769,1839m/data=!3m1!1e3


It will cost me about $700 for two, for half a day rafting, and I cant even say I did it myself which is VERY unsatisfactory..


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

Not sure if I would use Google Maps/Earth to scout anything. Based on that image from Google maps that is a minimum Class 4 rapid with HUGE Waves!


----------



## jademann (Oct 5, 2014)

Not trying to reduce the danger but when I talk about big waves I mean some of these: 

https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...FXNyoA?p=ocean+waves&fr=yfp-t-415&fr2=piv-web


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

So you regularly run ocean waves without issue like the ones shown in the pictures that you linked?


----------



## jademann (Oct 5, 2014)

No not regularly, I live in Phx.

I see you are from Port C. I lived there for 5 years. Used to sale from Kits across English bay to Ambleside Beach and sometimes as far as Deep Cove with my self made inflatable sail boat.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

We certainly are building a post count on this one. Do you really think you are ready for the shit? Come on, from what you have told so far, I am thinking of you as a rank beginner. Do you have the equipment? Tell us about your boat. Nothing wrong with needing some experience but you might try saying so and reaching out to boaters who may be willing to help get you going in a safe and reasonable manner. Just saying...seen this a few dozen times. We really do not need to add another tragic stat.

BTW: that was really tacky going back and editing that you now have a grip on the Verde when indeed you clearly did not know it from the moon. My patience is really thin at this point.


----------



## amv48 (Mar 27, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend going out on a maiden run on the verde with no whitewater experience. Sweepers and strainers are hazardous even at low water down there. My first verde run from Beasley to gap I had a map , got beta from my buddy that had range red down there and was lucky to find some experienced folks to tag along with. I got rocked in the pre-falls(1600cfs) and swam like hell to shore. Those guys helped me recover my boat. If I was solo I had planned to walk the pre falls and falls, but again not a place to mess around. Pearce ferry on the other hand, they don't allow launches from i think is because the rapid is constantly evolving due to it being a new river course following the creation and destruction of the lake up there. It's fairly remote and if people we allowed to go out there to play, there's no doubt bodies of people from vegas and Phoenix would be washing out downstream. Check out "monsoon warriors" on yahoo and see if they'll let you run the lower salt with them this spring. Start there


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

jademann said:


> Well I just want to experience a little Colorado on a budget. If there was a pick up point right at the estuary I would take it but there doesn't seem to be one.
> 
> I have also been looking carefully at the other peoples pictures on Google. The river should be low after summer but will depend on recent rains. Looking at the pictures I will steer left of the central wave avoiding the sharp rocks. Apart from this one point it seems a nice way to get into river rafting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Jademann, do you own a raft? You seem arrogant about your ability to navigate rivers, but you seem to have no sense of logistics, terminology, or anything about river running. Please don't get yourself and your son killed because you use Google to get experience. ..


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

If your looking for a fun mello stretch for the off season check out the section below the Hoover Dam called the Black Canyon. I haven't been on it since the bridge was completed so will still require some research. Google canoe trips below Hoover to find an outfitter and they can give you the skinny on permits and logistics.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I used a SUP on a lake one time- paddled wayyy out into the middle- where it was all deep and stuff. I'd like to drive my van to Mavericks and try this whole ocean surfing thing. It looks easy on Google Earth.....Are there any toll roads on the way?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

jademann said:


> I guess that leads to this solution..
> 
> It will cost me about $700 for two, for half a day rafting, and I cant even say I did it myself which is VERY unsatisfactory..


If you want to do it yourself I would suggest starting with an easier rapid than Pearce. Your picture from google may make it look benign but over the course of the last five years as drought has lowered the level of the lake the rapid has been class 5+ at times. It is certainly almost always class 4. Since you seem unfamiliar with the terminology or rafting Class six is considering certain death. Class five is a notch down from that. Class 4 means serious hazards exist with multiple moves required or serious consequences of not making one of a few major moves. Most people start with class 2 or 3. I have been flipped in a raft twice in class 3 and surfed a hole in a class 4 rapid for over a minute before being ejected. 

That you can post up pictures of 'serious' ocean waters doesn't matter to the river in the slightest. She will kick your ass if you go in the wrong place regardless of your internetting ability. Approach this endeavor with more respect or it may end badly for you. There are river runner clubs and groups all over the west to help people do self guided trips. 

Best of luck.


----------



## jademann (Oct 5, 2014)

fdon, I am new here and so when you said to go find out about the Verde route I did and put the link in my post for my own later use. apologies you took it wrong way. 

Randaddy, again I am new to rafting and to AZ, we all have to start somewhere and any help much appreciated. Gosh I started this thread asking for help!

It is starting to look like we might do the diamond creek run for $350 each. I think there is an 18 month queue though and it is not the same as doing yourself.

Osseous I never been to Mavericks, sorry. I did beginners surfing at various places.

Thanks Tomcat, oarboatman and amv for suggestions, I will look at each. I am looking for the easiest run to start. I mistakenly thought that the end part of the Colorado into mead was easier but there are you tube videos for that one point which show it is harder than I thought. This is for a possible trip in 12 months.


----------



## jademann (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks Carvedog, that is very useful info.

I was watching youtube videos last night of the Diamond creek run, looks very cool. I saw some guys body boarding down there. Again I came here for all this kind of advice and thanks for that.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

jademann said:


> Thanks Carvedog, that is very useful info.
> 
> I was watching youtube videos last night of the Diamond creek run, looks very cool. I saw some guys body boarding down there. Again I came here for all this kind of advice and thanks for that.



Not sure if they are open to non-students but most universities have whitewater clubs of some kind too. 

Whitewater | School of Earth and Space Exploration

Info on AZ rivers. 

Arizona White Water Rivers and Paddling Spots

A quick search bring this up. I don't have personal knowledge of any of these groups or clubs. 

Phoenix Kayak Club (Phoenix, AZ) - Meetup

SAPC_Home


----------



## GCHiker4887 (Feb 10, 2014)

I think there have been several very good recommendations to check out some easier portions of the river. Glen Canyon to Lees Ferry is a great suggestion as is Black Canyon. You can do the Diamond Down stretch yourself, but I would recommend you go with a group who is more experienced. There are still several large rapids below Diamond, one that can be a boat eater. Of course, there is lots of flat water after Gneiss. 

Find a group, go get some experience, take some mellow float trips to see what it is all about. Safety first out there! The River is big, powerful, and quite unforgiving if not paid due respect.


----------



## jge1 (Aug 10, 2014)

GCHiker4887 said:


> You can do the Diamond Down stretch yourself, but I would recommend you go with a group who is more experienced. There are still several large rapids below Diamond, one that can be a boat eater.


Yeah, there's Killer Fang Falls (RM232). But there are others. I did a private GC trip, Lees to Pearce, in a dory with a fellow who's probably the finest boatman I've ever known. The closest we came to flipping, and we came damn close, was in a little "nothing" rapid called Bridge Canyon. Just so you know.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

jademann said:


> fdon, I am new here and so when you said to go find out about the Verde route I did and put the link in my post for my own later use. apologies you took it wrong way.
> 
> OK Jademann, I came on a little strong cause I was thinking you could be a troll or just another run-of-the-mill idiot who might jeopardize others. Just your continuing in the conversation after the rough handling pretty much tells me that you are sincere. My apologies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Preston H. (Jun 25, 2008)

What's the big deal? Just bring a lighter and a clif bar and you'll be fine.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

jademann said:


> I was thinking about a day trip in our Van from Phoenix with my 18 year old son and I, where we enter the Colorado river in a raft at Pearce Ferry and exit at South Cove about 18 miles downstream. I estimate it would take about 7 hours. (2-3 mph)
> 
> I just wondered are there any issues for taking a van here? and if there is any reason why such a trip is inadvisable? There is some white water at Pierce Ferry rapids, but it doesn't look so bad compared to Ocean Kayaking I have done. Looks fun and relatively easy?


I'd like to suggest you take a look at Lake Powell. I was just there and we were camped around Bullfrog. We saw at least a dozen or so sea kayaks camping on the lake and exploring it's side canyons. The place is crazy beautiful.


----------



## jademann (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone for suggestions. No worries fdon.

To be honest I consider boatless at the moment, my inflatable is borderline serviceable and my kayak is for the ocean and not stable at best of times so I am going to need a fully inflatable raft I think. I just saw your post caverdan, thanks!

What kind of budget craft do you recommend for some of the easier rivers around phoenix? Assuming they have water!

Thanks to youtube videos I am certain that the Diamond creek run is NOT something I would do alone without doing it with a group first. Does anyone here put together groups who share costs for runs like this?


----------



## mdignan (Dec 26, 2010)

*It could look like this*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT2UXZcxWAc


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

mdignan said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT2UXZcxWAc


I saw the line I'd take in the video but it'll require good hiking boots and getting a lot of dust on your feet....

Jademann, Welcome to the Buzz and congratulations for hanging in this long. If you're interested in running whitewater and are boatless, you will likely want a self-bailing raft & possibly an oar frame and a few other goodies to go along. Check out the MB sponsors up under the "Partners" tab and you'll find lots of great raft dealers and manufacturers listed there. And if you're in the market for used gear, don't forget the MB gear swap as well - there are usually plenty of good deals there. If you're interested in doing your own river trips, stick around and read what folks are saying, keep an eye out for members in your area and there may be someone willing to have you along or point you in the right direction if nothing else. Read up on the rafting commandments for some good things to know if you're joining a private trip; you'll notice some common threads have emerged.

Before posting a basic question, please remember to try the search function first - there's a wealth of great info on the Buzz and you'll find entire discussions on newbie topics right at your fingertips.

SYOTR,

-AH


----------



## amv48 (Mar 27, 2011)

Northern Arizona university runs the verde and the diamond down and they take non-students. Not cheap but worth it to go rafting in Grand Canyon and learn a lot too. If you're interested in a great father son canoe trip, someone had mentioned black canyon below Hoover dam. I used to guide there as well. Call black canyon/willow beach river adventures for permit and shuttle. Pm me if you want and my cousin who lives in Vegas and also guides down there might run shuttle for you for cheaper than the company


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Yes, you can drive your van to the Colorado River at Pearce Ferry. Lake Mead does not allow put ins here. They were supposed to re-visit that policy years ago and have not yet. We wrote them to reconsider, You can too. Till then, the way the Pearce to South Cove run works is you have to hike your kayak or inflatable raft downstream from the ramp to the base of Pearce Ferry Rapid, about 1/2 mile. The run from below the Pearce Ferry rapid (almost a fall at this time) takes most of a day. There is one other nick point rapid at this time at Devils Cove, with an easy portage on the right if you are nervous about it. The last two miles is flatwater lake paddling, brutal if the afternoon winds have picked up. There are areal photos of the journey taken mid last month here Lake Mead Rapids September 15, 2014 -
You will want to wear a life jacket at all times when you are on the water. Once you get to South Cove, your Van will be about 7 miles away. I have biked it after leaving my bicycle at South, and have hitched it. Yours, tom

http://rrfw.org/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=55


----------



## jademann (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks Tom, will do.

Thanks amv, this trip is a year away. Only considering rafting now.

mdig, looks hard dangerous and fun! I have been watching craft go over that. I was hoping to get a smaller raft though.

Tom, my wife is willing to drive our van to pick us up. Thanks that might be a solution to put an inflatable raft in half a mile down just below the Pearce rapid. I wouldn't want to break any law though, and it seems like the intent might be to not have be people entering around here, I don't know why?? I think I would interested in doing this, and as you say I could bypass devils cove rapid. I always where life jacket, always. I will review the photos. It sounds like it would be a great day long trip.


----------



## followthebubbleline (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Jademann, I'm up in Flagstaff and run the Verde all of the time but mostly do the stretch above what's been mentioned above, Beasley to Gap or Childs. I run a float stretch from White Bridge or Clear Creek to Beasley. This is just easy Class II boating with small ripples. When water is higher and more pushy in the Spring there is more danger from the trees along the bank. This stretch is ideal for inflatable kayaks, kayaks or canoes and is typically not consistently wide or deep enough for a raft. 

The day run on the Upper Salt is great for rafts, kayaks or IK's and is rated Class III but is only running in the spring with snow melt.

The day run on the Colorado in Moab is a great Class II-III trip for rafts, kayaks or IK's.

The San Juan River beginning at Bluff, Utah is a beautiful 3 to 8 day Class II-III trip but requires a permit throughout the year.

If you want to hit the Verde some Saturday let me know.


----------



## Bobby Ladd (Jan 28, 2014)

Make the drive north to San Juan, beautiful, small rapids, great hiking and you can score a cancellation permit from the Feds with a little effort. Our gang is heading there for pumpkin trip today. It's a perfect trip for all ages, skills.


----------



## jge1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bobby Ladd said:


> Make the drive north to San Juan... Our gang is heading there for pumpkin trip today


I thought the present 500cfs was too low ?


----------



## Bobby Ladd (Jan 28, 2014)

500 cfs is certainly low, but you can make it, even lower... watch for sandbars to not get stuck, and start out trying the shorter Mexican Hat upper run, before you try to Lower, Goosenecks run that has a bit more whitewater and somewhat tricky takeout at low water. It will be slow at 500 cfs, but you can get a raft down it. Many of us go by canoe also at lower water levels, it's a magical run and good camp spots. Ck with BLM as to getting fall permit, bet you can get on (google: San Juan River BLM for phone # at UT BLM office) -- BL


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Bobby Ladd said:


> 500 cfs is certainly low, but you can make it, even lower... watch for sandbars to not get stuck, and start out trying the shorter Mexican Hat upper run, before you try to Lower, Goosenecks run that has a bit more whitewater and somewhat tricky takeout at low water. It will be slow at 500 cfs, but you can get a raft down it. Many of us go by canoe also at lower water levels, it's a magical run and good camp spots. Ck with BLM as to getting fall permit, bet you can get on (google: San Juan River BLM for phone # at UT BLM office) -- BL


Your one stop permit link here.


----------



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

jademann said:


> Thanks fdon. Why do they not want departure here? Is this related to people wanting to be properly paid to use the river? Too many restrictions it seems..
> 
> I presume this is the verde?
> 
> ...


Yes there are several rated rapids below Diamond. in particular 232 mile rapid rated a 6. Also called Killer Fang Falls. Definitely a scout if you have never run before, serious fang rock near river right.


----------



## Speelyei (Apr 3, 2015)

Howdy. I found this forum while searching for information on the Colorado River run from Pearce Ferry take-out down to the boat ramp at South Cove Lk Mead.
I read the advice and opinions offered here, and thought I’d register and add some up-to-date (03-31-15) conditions and first hand impressions. Pictures are what really paints the picture, so I’ve included a lot of them. 

I’d been to Pearce Ferry take out a couple times just to gander at the river and watch the commercial folks de-rig their huge rafts. I had also been to South Cove several times to fish, dive, and paddle my canoe.
First, I contacted Lake Mead National Recreation staff at Temple Bar, and verified that I could legally shore launch my canoe near Pearce Ferry boat ramp, and that I did not need any sort of permit to float the section of river. They assured me there was no problem, warned me of a current blue-green algal bloom.

I planned to organize my trip as follows: Load my canoe, overnight gear, and bicycle on the vehicle. I would then drive to the put-in, drop the boat and gear, drive to the take-out, and then bicycle back to the put-in, and take the bike down the river.
After a nice breakfast of eggs, tortilla, and coffee, I left the house about 6:30am, and drove to Pearce Ferry, arriving about 8:00am. I stashed my canoe with all its gear commando-style in the weeds, using a couple army ponchos to camouflage it.

In the soft sand on the bank I could see where many snakes had made their way to-and-from the water.

After dropping off the canoe, I drove back to the take-out at South Cove. I left the 4runner there, hopped on my mountain bike, and started the 4 miles of 8% uphill climb. 
At the top, I was rewarded with seven miles of downhill gravel road… didn't pedal once! A mile or two of flat road and I was back where I started! I pulled out the canoe, found all my stuff intact, broke down the bike, chatted with a fellow briefly, and pushed off into the river. I would guess I was putting on at about 10am.
After one mile I came to Pearce Ferry rapid, a big class 4+/5 rapid. That’s my guess. It’s been a long time since I ran any serious whitewater, so my estimate could be off. I could blather on about the rapid, but just look at the pictures. The little champagne falls on river right is over 6’, for scale.






I had looked on google earth (like the op) and determined that there could be a short portage on river right ( the Nevada side). I pulled off on a big sand beach, and walked downstream to look at the rapid and the portage. The rapid was impressive. Equally impressive was my error in judgment. After walking along narrow shelves of conglomerate deposition along the riverbank, I climbed a dusty cattle trail to the top of a knoll overlooking the rapid. Crossing dead salt cedar flats and paralleling the rapids, I found I was on the top of a dirt bluff about 150' above the river.


----------



## Speelyei (Apr 3, 2015)

My portage was going to be ugly. It was 550 steps one way to the overlook point, and I knew it would take me 4 trips back and forth to move my stuff. It was probably 92 degrees, no shade. It’s a warm spring, and Ive seen a couple rattlers while running or fooling around in the desert. I shuttled my loads to the top and then had to get everything down to the river. Basically, I tossed all the unbreakable stuff the 150’ down to the edge. It felt like bowling, a gutterball left, and my stuff would float downstream. A gutterball right, and it would bob around in an eddy. I took all my cam-straps and put them together, and made myself a lowering rope so that I could get the bike, cooler and canoe down the dirt cliff. Once I was down, there wouldn’t be any very feasible way back up…





Once I had the canoe put back together and everything lashed in, I was off again. I stopped for a second to watch some big fish jump and swirl and feed below the rapids. Several good-sized fish jumped and surfaced in the slack water, too. I’m not sure what the species of fish were, but they were about 20”.
The river is wide, in places 500' across, and narrows to 50' in some areas. Mud brown all the way. As I mentioned, there was a blue-green algal bloom in effect, so swimming wasn't an option. I didn't come across rapids to speak of, just a couple spots where I scouted a standing wave train, some S-turns, or picked the main current to avoid some really big strong eddy fences. The volume of water is really high (compared to the PNW rivers I've run), I’m guessing around 9,000 cfs, and the river forms huge boils randomly. They make a big sucking sound, and keep you on your toes. Lots of funny water, too. The amount of sand and silt deposition is incredible, it gives you the sense of floating down a big ditch or canal, with sand bluffs in some places 150' tall. When the wind blows, the silt swirls in spindrifts, or sheets off the edge of the dunes, and the banks are actively eroding. Two or three times I had the wind on my stern, and spitting flecks of sand let me know I was being overtaken by a dirt-devil on the water.



I would duck, cover my nose and mouth with my shirt, and just enjoy the swirling spectacle on the water. Several times I thought I must have spooked an animal, but it was just the bank giving way, sometimes making impressive landslides into the river. I don't think this section really gets run often. Because of the low water levels, the run is blocked by Pearce Ferry Rapids at the top, and then a really narrow constriction at the bottom, making motorized travel basically impossible. It’s too flat for most rafters and kayakers to bother with. Subsequently, the only sign of people I saw in 18.5 miles was one bucket in the driftwood on the shore, and a wrecked aluminum tour boat.



That, coupled with the wind eroding the banks and creating all manner of noise and dusty apparitions, gave the whole run an eerie feel. I’m not a particularly metaphysical guy, but there was a funny “sense” in sections of my run.
I made good time and charted my progress on a map I had printed off. I was concerned that with the low water levels some rapids could appear that hadn't existed before. There were several narrows and bends where this could have happened, but fortunately I didn't have to portage again. About 2pm I had followed the river to where it started to flow West before turning southwest, and I decided to just push through in a day. I was not sorry I had brought my tent and sleeping bag, because there was no guarantee I would make it, and I certainly could have found some really neat spots to camp. After the bike ride and the portage I was pretty tired, though. I didn't feel much like hiking, I just floated along taking in the sights, eating almonds and oranges and sardines, drinking gatorade and watching the world go by quietly. Plus, this was no place to get bit by a snake. I had anticipated several side-hikes, and saw some likely petroglyph areas, but just passed through.
About the time I decided to push through and surprise my wife by showing up a day ahead of schedule, the wind picked up (as I knew it would). It blew straight in my face, hard enough that it slowed downstream progress considerably, and made the canoe want to turn sideways to the wind. Eventually I found my best option was to sit facing forward in the very front, flat on the bottom, with my armpits on the gunnels, like a tiny little kid sitting at the adult’s table. This kept the "bow" pointed into the wind, and minimized my sail area. I still made good time downstream, but I now had to paddle to make progress. By about 5:00 pm I had broken out of the canyon (Iceberg Canyon), and navigated the last tight little channel. At the last constriction, the river narrowed to two slots about 15' wide, with a house sized boulder in the middle of the channel. The wind was howling directly upstream. This was bad, because once I was committed to my line, if the wind flipped me sideways I'd likely capsize. I was pretty tired, and was getting tunnel vision about getting to the car. I made it through without incident, and started the long paddle across the lake to the boat ramp at South Cove. 
A couple hundred yards from where the river empties into the lake, there is a distinct line where the river crashes into the lake. You’ll know it by a distinct line between mud brown and aqua green water, large waves, with an eddy fence that spans the river/lake width. Whitecaps were blowing up everywhere, and the wind was so strong that when I moved the paddle from one side to the other, it was almost ripped from my hands. The bank seemed miles away on either side, and progress seemed interminable. As the sun set, the wind increased, but the moon was already out. I started heading for the south shore, out of sheer exhaustion, and for the possibility of a windbreak. I thought hugging the shoreline would shelter me, as well as provide a mental refuge; if I capsized or swamped, I could swim to shore. I didn’t feel nervous or concerned, just resigned and aware.
Well, I paddled as hard as I could, riding the swells, the wind in my face. I finally realized I was getting exhausted so I just stopped in the middle of all the tumult, opened a cold can of Progresso soup and drank it cold. I guzzled a gatorade and a quart of water, sat for a minute watching the moon reflect off the waves, and then started paddling again. I kept rounding point after point on the Arizona shore, moving from shelter, into the full brunt of the wind, picking my way through acres of bobbing driftwood and deadheads.
Finally I could see a red flashing channel marker that I knew indicated the boat ramp channel. I felt like I paddled forever. I thought about all sorts of things, but mostly I kept paddling. I had no epiphanies, no visions. Just paddling. I could tell I was getting tired because I had almost no control on staying in a straight line. The bow would swing from 10 to 2 and back again. Finally in the darkness, I could see the long flat landing strip of the boat ramp, extended and extended again with thousands of yards of concrete as the river levels dropped over the years. I drug my boat on the ramp, got the 4runner, loaded up my stuff, and called it a day.
-Craig in Mohave County


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi Craig, excellent post! I wonder what the story was with the aluminum boat? That was an expensive loss... One more question. How was it that you didn't portage Pearce Ferry rapid right at the 6 foot fall on the right and put in right at the base of the falls? Thanks again for posting the Excellent adventure! Yours, tom


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Cool story, thanks for sharing it! I rowed to South Cove in 2009 and had a similar experience - though Peirce was a bit smaller and we ran it in the rafts on the right. 3 of our 4 boats didn't make South Cove that day because of the wind and I made it around nightfall by fighting for the cheeseburger I knew I could get in Meadview... this post brought back a lot of memories.


----------



## Speelyei (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Tom! The pictures make it look like that would have been an alternative, but it really wasn't an option. The bank along the right side downstream of the rapid was a 8' shelf of sand and dirt at the angle of repose, and terminated in a three foot cut bank right into the water. It might have been possible, but I don't think it would have been better. A 100' rope of decent quality would have made things a little easier. The absence of any decent anchor point could be a factor, too. 
I was curious about the aluminum boat, too. It's obviously set up for tours. It's been there a while, it had a couple tethered floats to mark it's location.

Randaddy, that would have been a brutal trip in an oar boat. Hats off to you! I think skilled kayaker a might enjoy Pearce Ferry at it's current levels, but the kind of boater who could run that would be bored by everything that follows. Still, a neat run for a canoe... I'll likely do it again as an overnighter and explore more. That last bit, from the mouth to South Cove, I really thought hard about oar locks!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

It was brutal rowing - with one of us pushing and the other pulling we barely made it. We were pretty strong by then, since we launched at Flaming Gorge 800 miles upriver.. .


----------

